# Advice on laptop



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a laptop under $500 that has decent memory, zips around the Internet, and isn't too heavy. Maybe around 13-15 inches? What do you think?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hardware in a laptop doesn't matter for Internet speed except when using wifi (sometimes), in which case you want 802.11N. If you mostly use wifi in public hotspots, 802.11G is usually good enough.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://dealzon.com/computers/laptops

I'm looking to get a laptop myself. However, for just Internet browser, a basic laptop will just do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Actually, for basic Internet if Flash, Java etc aren't needed some are starting to ask the question if they really even need a full laptop, or just an iPad.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I wanted to stay away from an ipad so that I could do Word typing for work. Also wanted to play some low-resolution games. I just didn't know what kind of memory or processor is a must have these days. Suggestions?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Clark Kent said:


> I wanted to stay away from an ipad so that I could do Word typing for work. Also wanted to play some low-resolution games. I just didn't know what kind of memory or processor is a must have these days. Suggestions?


I kind of lost track of the numbering scheme a while ago with the AMD processors. I just got a HP Intel i5 laptop, and its plenty quick compared to laptops I used to own. Since most laptops speed is in the hands of the paging file, I would say get the 64 bit version of windows 7, 8GB of ram. Not sure if an SSD drive would help or not. Anything to prevent spooling of your programs to the paging file helps considerably.

My laptop has windows 7 32bit, and 4GB of ram. I can still tell when its paging to the hard drive, but other than that, its quick. It was right at the $500 mark, on sale. Tigerdirect has them on sale occasionally. AMD's processor laptops are cheaper, but Im not sure if you can just go by the processor speed with those CPUs anymore to compare them with Intel. My i5 is .2GHz slower than the AMD in my old laptop, but the i5 is much faster in use.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Something like this?
Gateway NV57H48u LX.WYY02.030 
Notebook PC - Intel Core i5-2430M 2.4GHz, 
4GB DDR3, 500GB HDD, 
Blu-ray Player/DVDRW, 
15.6" Display, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 
Black

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1936161&CatId=4938


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This one is better http://www.frys.com/onlineads/0001701001?vid=uLop9990xA?plu=6936617

price is better ...


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Taking a look now. Thanks. I'm not familiar with Lenovo.

Other than the price, what makes this one better?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BR drive only perhaps. CPU is different but it's not important by your requirements.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I'm learning the jargon that will help with the decision. Most articles say to shoot for an i5 processor and 4 GB. I also liked that the Gateway had a blue ray player.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

There are many good laptops that meet your basic needs. However, it's helpful to establish some minimum requirements. You'll not want your computer to become obsolete in the near term. You can go down two different paths -- Apple or Windows. Is price a consideration? If not, you may want to look at the Apple MacBook family, but be prepared to spend over $1000.
For a Windows based computer, I'd suggest something in the 15 inch screen range, with 6 GB of memory, Windows 7 Pr3mium 64 bit, a 300 GB or larger hard drive, a fast AMD or Intel processor (dual or quad core), DVD R/W drive, 4 or more hours battery life, dual band wireless-n connectivity. Given these spec's, you can narrow your choices. Personally, I'd be inclined to avoid Dell and Toshiba, but would look at ASUS, Acer, HP and Samsung.
As to Lenovo, they are the successor to IBM in the laptop world. People seem to have mixed opinions about their quality.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good idea to consult with professional mechanics ummm ... IT corporate guys who are serving laptops in big quantity. From my days with Dell NB in corporate environment ... I'm still keep running a few D800, D600, D400 taken literally from trash bins .


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/296895


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My workplace uses Lenovos, and they're pretty good. If you aren't going to do any game playing, then the Intel graphics chipset will do just fine. Since you want to browser the Internet, then built-in wireless is a must. Do you want to watch DVDs on the go?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought Jimmy Olsen handled all this kind of stuff for you at the Daily Planet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Mark Holtz" said:


> My workplace uses Lenovos, and they're pretty good. If you aren't going to do any game playing, then the Intel graphics chipset will do just fine. Since you want to browser the Internet, then built-in wireless is a must. Do you want to watch DVDs on the go?


I'd agree on the Intel graphics. Most laptops even with discrete video aren't good for much gaming. The ones that are decent are hot, heavy, loud and terrible battery life. Plus expensive and still not as good as a tower. Plus I've found at least several companies that use AMD video dont let you use normal catalyst drivers. I had to hack the ones from AMDs site to get them to install. When it comes to gaming, drivers are quite important.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Just another thought re: gaming. Probably the best web sites for info on laptops for gaming will be www.maximumpc.com and www.sharkyextreme.com, or simply pick up a copy of either PC Gamer or MaximumPC.
Big names in gaming laptops would be Alienware, CyberPower, iBuyPower, Sager and Samsung. Prices generally start around $775 for systems with I3 processors and NVidia or ATI Radeon graphics.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Clark Kent said:


> I'm learning the jargon that will help with the decision. Most articles say to shoot for an i5 processor and 4 GB. I also liked that the Gateway had a blue ray player.


perhaps the deal ? http://www.frys.com/product/6951917

Acer AS5750-6866, Intel Core i3-2350M, 15.6" Screen Display, Notebook With 4GB Memory, 500GB Hard Drive, W7 Home Premium


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Acer AS5750-6866, Intel Core i3-2350M, 15.6" Screen Display, Notebook With 4GB Memory, 500GB Hard Drive, W7 Home Premium


I service cheap Acer laptops for a local rent to own operation.
They are CRAP!


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Still trying to narrow down the search. It's funny how many people just shout out Mac to me when I say I want a laptop. I think that the HP Pavilion dv7-6c90us meets my needs, but I don't know anyone that has an HP.

Can anyone offer an opinion on this HP laptop? Thanks!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Clark Kent said:


> Still trying to narrow down the search. It's funny how many people just shout out Mac to me when I say I want a laptop. I think that the HP Pavilion dv7-6c90us meets my needs, but I don't know anyone that has an HP.
> 
> Can anyone offer an opinion on this HP laptop? Thanks!


Reviews on this computer have been highly favorable from many sites. Do a google search on the model number and you'll get to see them. Far cry from the sub $500 computer you were first seeking.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Read the reviews but nothing beats a friend's two cents. As for the budget, the more I looked into laptops, the better machine I kept looking at. This HP has a good screen, good speed, and a blu ray. Just wanted to know if anyone here has had an HP because I haven't.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a 17" HP lap top for over a year and my grandson has had it for nearly 2 years and never a problem. I have a desk top and an all-in-one both by HP and no problems. I would not hesitate to get another HP should the need arise.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> I had a 17" HP lap top for over a year and my grandson has had it for nearly 2 years and never a problem. I have a desk top and an all-in-one both by HP and no problems. I would not hesitate to get another HP should the need arise.


We also have four HP lap tops, two over four years old. And my wife and I are using HP desktops, which is the brand we went to when I quit assembling ours from parts.

No complaints here. But I did buy my granddaughter an Asus which seems to be working fine (except when she sat on it).


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just setup a new Lenovo for someone last week, and that thing was FAST!
Using their boot optimizer, I got it down to 26 seconds from button push to usable desktop. And that is with MS Security Essentials on it. Not a high end machine either.

Their backup software also allows you to create restore disks from either the original factory state or the current state. Most won't let you do current state, and some like HP limit recovery disk creation to one time only.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

HP, Dell, Acer, Lenovo, Toshiba... does not really matter except personal taste... the laptops are all made in the same chinese factories by companies like Quanta, Wistron, Foxconn, Compal, etc...

The only thing that sets one apart from the other is the choice of materials used in the case, and if/how well it gets tested...

I would say currently, HP is doing about the best job because they learned what Dell has forgotten in regards to testing before it ships... 

Since I left Dell (used to work there in product development), I am using HP's and they seem to be made from materials that stay together. 

Nothing beats going to a store and putting your hands on the display models to get a feel for things like the keyboard, toucphad, and getting a look at the screen... then either buy from there, or find the same model cheaper online...


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been using Lenovo for the past 5 years and have no complaints. My current model is a G550 which Office Depot had on sale for $399 right before school started.

LED display, Windows 7 64-bit, LAN and built-in wi-fi. Fast at booting up and has been completely reliable.

Dave


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I have repaired just about everything from HP to Lenovo to Asus to Dell to Apple etc. While I agree that construction is a key factor how you handle them is more important. A $499 HP is not constructed any better than a Lenovo or Asus or Dell. They are all bare bones and need to be handled with care.

You also are not limited to Windows or Mac. If you are going sub $500 get one that is hardware driver compatible with Linux. Ubuntu is rapidly becoming very popular and includes everything you need from the perspective of a slick and user friendly desktop environment while including essential productivity applications. This allows you to get a bit more hardware performance or build quality as the OS is free. As stated by an earlier poster I have also taken several Dell enterprise class laptops (metal chassis, solid build) with older processor revs and loaded them up with Ubuntu and they are blazing fast and super rugged.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I appreciate all of the advice. Thanks everyone. 

Seems like the HP dv7-6c90us should more than cover what I need. One person Sid the 5400 rpm wasn't a good thing, but I cannot imagine it's so slow that it's a deal breaker.


----------

